# NeptuneEQ - proud new owner!



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I bought a NeptuneEQ unit a week ago and must say that I am truly impressed at the ease and speed of setup. Really, in about 4 minutes flat, it balanced out my HT system and it sounded sweet! As I have multiple subs, I did have to play around with the subs phase settings prior to using the NeptuneEQ in order to get the best possible bass but that was all I had to do. It automatically sets the crossovers, delays and equalizes all speakers and sub - piece of cake! One caveat - you have to pretty much disable all the above mentioned processing in your AV pre-amp/processor so that the NeptuenEQ does it, otherwise you will have double processing. I am loving it and have only had it a few days!

My system:
Marantz AV8003
Marantz MM8003
Klipsch THX Ultra2 KL-650 (LCR)
Klipsch THX Ultra2 KL-525 (rears)
Klipsch THX Ultra2 KS-525 (surrounds)
M&K THX MX-150 dual subs
SVS PC-Ultra13 sub
All balanced cables

It has opened up a whole new experience for me!
Erle


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's good to hear that there is another happy owner! :T Just curious, have you ever run REW software?


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Hi Mike:

No, I have not used REW but have used the Velodyne SMS-1 and Anti-Mode 8033 prior to trying the NeptuneEQ. This has both beat hands-down! 

Erle


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Erle... :T

That looks like a jam up system you got yourself.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

That is a great setup. I like the Klipsch and the Marantz espicially. It sounds like you took your system to a whole new level. Congrats. :T


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys - I like it a lot right now but am sure the upgrade bug will bite again in the future 
Erle


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Erle, :wave: So glad to hear you like our EQ! And of course appreciate your purchase and kind words.

Sonnie has graciously offered to run the REW software on some equipment, and then repeating after applying the neptuneEQ. I would love to see the results of that. I plan to work with him in the next month.

I spoke with Bob Hodas, and will reply to the thread about his review next, but I was pleased with what he had to say.

Happy new year from Neptune Audio, everyone!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Erle, did you use Source Direct mode or just make sure all DSP modes were just off?

I have a Marantz SR-18 that I'm using as a preamp, so I know I'm going to have to play around with the different settings to make sure I'm not doubling up on the crossover. I may not have any choice (I think it's fixed at 80Hz in this particular unit).


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Hi Anthony:

I did not use any source direct - not sure if I have that available in my unit (will have to check). I did not disable any DSPs - just set the speaker distances to "0" and levels to "0" so that the NeptuneEQ unit sets them. Regarding crossovers, I set all speakers to "LARGE", SUB = YES and again, let the NeptuneEQ determine the crossover settings. It got it pretty close to what was recommended by Klipsch and THX (i.e. it set it at 78Hz).
Good luck,
Erle


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

So how exactly do you hook this up? Do you have to buy 7 more interconnects to place between your pre/pro and amp? What if you were just using a reciever? Curious as this piece looks very intriguing although out of my price range in the current economic times.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Yes, you would need another set of interconnect cables. 

As mentioned in the online manual: "The NeptuneEQ is designed to connect between the preamplifier and power amplifier. It can also be used with high end receivers where preamp out and poweramp in connections are supplied."


----------



## neptuneEQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello Mike,

Yes, the neptuneEQ is designed to go between a pre-pro and the power amps so you would need 7 additional cables, either balanced XLR or unbalanced RCA, plus another cable (of either type) for the subwoofer channel. We are looking into getting some high quality cables made which we will sell as an accessory at a reasonable price.

We understand that some people are concerned about the additional A/D/A conversions, but unfortunately until manufacturers of receivers or pre-pros start putting digital audio out and in jacks on their units, it's difficult to do it any other way. We were mindful of this however, so we used the best codecs we could find to perform the conversions, as you can see from examining the specs.

As for the economic times, yes, sadly that is affecting us all. It's terrible that so many Americans are suffering; all the more so since this situation was out of their control, and it still is. I hope you will keep us in mind when things improve, which of course we hope will be very soon.

Ken


----------

